# Where do I start?? New tank......Messy!



## Excalibur (Jan 8, 2016)

Ok, yesterday I bought a 45gal tank setup on craigslist. The guy was super nice and gave me literally all of his equipment. I've got a skimmer, heaters, two pumps, a filter, 50lbs of live rock, IO salt, two saltwater keeping books, countless food items, nets, the tank base furniture, ect all for $75. Total steal IMO. 

Plus, he left an inch of SW in the tank to keep the sand and rock live. What a guy!!
Keep in mind, everything is live within that inch of SW, but very nasty looking and slimy.

Now, the fun/hard part. WHERE ON EARTH DO I START?? Need some serious help guys. It's a mess..... Remember, I am a first timer so step-by-step instructions would be much appreciated!


----------



## LittleStar (Oct 2, 2015)

Hi there. Well I have no big tank experience at all, but my concern doesn't require it, and I'd be worried that those pieces could contain mold or other parasites that may end up infecting your new setup. I would pick through and only select a couple of the ones I felt very confident were healthy and I'd toss the rest out. If you've picked out a few rocks, boil them. Just my .02 better to be safe than sorry. Good luck and will look forward to seeing the finished product.


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

At this point I would suggest getting a tub or brute trash can, give it a vinegar bath then rinse and devote this tub as part of your equipment. Fill tub halfway or so ( I say this because Rubbermaid tubs will bow ) with RO/DI water that has a 0 TDS ( total dissolved solids )
Add a heater and circulation pump, and enough salt to bring your SG ( specific gravity ) to 1.020-1.025 
Let that mix for at least 24 hours. At this time research acid baths for rock, you may want to go that route, then rinse and then add to your freshly made saltwater tub and let it sit for at least a good month or two. 
I would throw out that sand and since the tank will be empty I would clean it too with a diluted bleach. You could rinse the sand but that will take a lot of work, as it takes a number of rinses. 
This is probably not the answer you wanted to hear but it will be worth the extra steps to avoid algae issues later down the road because of all that die off. ( everything exposed to air died and will leech nutrients back into the water )
Hope that helps some.


----------



## beaslbob (Oct 17, 2012)

I use the methods in the link in my signature only with no peat moss and using macro algaes instead of the FW live plants.

So I suggest you use 1/4" sq plastic grid and partition the back 2:-3" of the tank so the back part is a protected area. And in that area add macro algaes like chaetomorphia. Some lights behind the tank pointing forward to light up that area is necessary as well.

Then do the rest.

The idea is to get the macro algae in control and balance out and stabilize the system.

then after a week add a single male molly acclimated very slowly to the salt water. Yes I do mean the mollies in Fw. they can live and thrive in full marine water.

Then you get into my link stuff and not add food for a week. And start adding a single flake per day after that.

After another week or so try the more expensive and delicate marine only fish.

And you should be well on your way at that point.

my .02


----------



## SantaMonica (Sep 19, 2008)

Yes if they have been in the air for a few hours, it's dead (sponges, etc, in the periphyton).

But it's still a good deal.


----------

